

What were the top research papers of 2012 on social media? - ananyob
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/12/what-were-the-top-papers-of-2012-on-social-media.html

======
betelnut
I would recommend amending the title - it's a little vague, and led me to
expect research papers _about_ social media, not research papers shared _via_
social media.

~~~
xk_id
haha exactly, same here

